# could I run two subwoofer?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

*home theater system question*

How are you everyone? I have two subwoofer both 3Ohms of 170Rmx. I currenctly have one of them running on my Samsung home theater system which also is 170RMX with an inpendance of 3Ohms. Could I run both these subwoofer in series parallel? I heard that by wiring them in series parallel will imcrease the inpendance and prevent the system from damaging. I just want to connect both of them to have more sound. Would this damage the system by running them in series parallel? 

This an image of how I'm want to hook them up

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: home theater system question*

No matter how you hook them up it wont work without damage simply because you dont have enough power to drive one let alone two of them.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure you can run them in series. However, doubling the ohms will cut the amplifier power in half, (the picture is wrong in that regard). So each speaker ends up with only 1/4 of the amp’s output rated at the lower impedance. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Sure you can run them in series. However, doubling the ohms will cut the amplifier power in half, (the picture is wrong in that regard). So each speaker ends up with only 1/4 of the amp’s output rated at the lower impedance.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> No matter how you hook them up it wont work without damage simply because you dont have enough power to drive one let alone two of them.



Thanks


----------

